# what is berkley fireline exceed like for fishing



## Brackos (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,

can anybody tell me if it casts well, how good it stays and the reel and if it breaks easily. I will be using the 4lb for chasing bass and redfin. will it be okay for that. If not can anybody suggest a cheap line that is good.

thanks


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I have heard it is alright in the lower weights, but I had it in 20lb and threw it away after one session where it snapped 4 times and I was only using 12lb leader so that should have been what gave way first. I'll never touch it again personally. I would just go with normal fireline as I have never had any dramas with it if I were to buy it again but I now only use Sunline Super PE which I find great but other people have had dramas with also. Line choice is really a suck it and see situation.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I use the 2kg stuff on a couple of reels. Goes alright. Like Wayne, I've tried the heavier version and threw it away after one session.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I have used it a bit in 4lb and not had a problem with it. I have never tried the thicker stuff as above the 4lb mark i use PE braids. In 4lb it seemed to cast a little bit further than the 4lb PE. I only use it with 4-6lb fluro leader and haven't had a break off fishing realistic drag settings. I use it for bream trout and flat chaps.


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

i run the exceed in 3lb for bream - its still newish, but been on 10ish trips and has started to fade (a sign you are using it!)

leader knot holds well and the stuff just flies off the reel - even with <3g HBs


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

u can buy cheap braid from kmart for $12 it will do the job just fine . i used a lot of fireline and i swapt to fluro carbon mono and braids . only cause i cast surface lures 80% of the time im on the water .


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I used some kmart $12 braid - as backing.
It holds knots well - being rough as sandpaper.
I wouldn't use it for casting with for fear of it sawing through the guides!

IMO, line is not a good place to be stingy...


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

Occy said:


> so quite a few people here have experienced similar problems


(or no problems at all)

admitedly ive probably only done around 500-700 casts with mine, but it has not randomly broken or showed and inch of unusual damage...

FWIW - i got some Power Pro in 3lb and it was teribble, it kept breaking and frayed easily.

i complained to the supplier and they sent me another spool of it and the second lot is perfect and still going strong...

occy - when you complained to your supplier, what was the outcome?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2013)

There is some information on WWW that Exceed should not be used on a threadline... and someone else sating that was incorrect - read the comments below the article here:
http://www.tackletester.com/2011/02/new-berkley-fireline-exceed-fused-pe-braid-preview/
I use my 6lb Exceed on an eggbeater and am happy with it.


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

ive bought one spool and on its first trip within 5 minutes fishing it was fraying and having a double uni break which ive never had happen except with fireline and exceed with all 6 of the most recent spools 4.4, 6 10, and 20lb i also had a spool of 50lb whiplash that broke at less than 10lb!. ive lost numerous lures and several fish because of sub quality line. needless to say i was not impressed! my mates have had the same problem with all berkley superlines (whiplash fireline exceed and nanofil) at various times. none of us will now use berkley line. we now use a combination of power pro daiwa pe penn braid and the cheap braid from big w none of us have had any problems with these so far. but that being said other people have had no problems with berkley lines all i can say is go to a tackle shop and find out what they use and get them to show you what they use and to show you what knots they use to tie leaders since you are near campbelltown go see gabe hes got a good shop and he and his blokes are pretty knowlegable

et


spork said:


> I used some kmart $12 braid - as backing.
> It holds knots well - being rough as sandpaper.
> I wouldn't use it for casting with for fear of it sawing through the guides!
> 
> IMO, line is not a good place to be stingy...


c,

i agree spork smooth drags and quality lines are two areas not to skimp on. 
but with the line wearing through runners it cant happen it is like cutting a sheet of stainless steel with aluminium. aluminium is too soft and the stainless too hard. its the same with braid (dyneeema or similar) and runners they are just too hard.


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Been using exceed 3, 4, & 6lb for about 3 mths with no probs, and landed a few good fish on it.
Hope I dont get any of the crook stuff.

Cheers & Beers
Rocky


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler (Mar 30, 2011)

G'day,
Used Fireline Exceed 8.8lb for the first time today.
First few casts, no problems - casts well.
Then my lure got caught in a small bit of seaweed and bang - line snapped, brand new lure lost.
Next couple of casts, no problems.
Then it caught on something.
Reeled it in and my lure's tangled up in some other Fireline Exceed 8.8lb.
My line from a few casts earlier! Welcome home lost lure!
Next cast, no problems.
Following cast, bang. Line snaps mid-line for no reason.
WTF? Packed up and went home.
Never using that stuff ever again.
Going back to my trusty Fireline Fused Original.
Never had a line break with the Fused Original and even pulled out a very heavy log from a river on the 8lb.
I'm using an eggbeater so, yeah, looks like the Exceed is not suitable for those reels.
Love the Berkley Fireline, but the Exceed just doesn't suit my purposes.
Cheers.


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Bayside, I would be haveing a look at my guides for cracks as I have been using it for a while around oyster racks, weed beds, cockle beds etc with no probs. Using ABU Soron spinning reels on Berkley dropshot rods.

Cheers
Rocky


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler (Mar 30, 2011)

rocky said:


> Bayside, I would be haveing a look at my guides for cracks as I have been using it for a while around oyster racks, weed beds, cockle beds etc with no probs. Using ABU Soron spinning reels on Berkley dropshot rods.
> 
> Cheers
> Rocky


G'day Rocky. 
Brand new rod, reel and line on their first outing. 
The line was definitely not up to the task. 
Never seen a line break mid-line twice within a dozen casts.
Actually never had a line break before, only knots & leader in the worst of snags.
Have now replaced it with 8lb Fireline Original. 
Cheers.


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler (Mar 30, 2011)

rocky said:


> Bayside, I would be haveing a look at my guides for cracks as I have been using it for a while around oyster racks, weed beds, cockle beds etc with no probs. Using ABU Soron spinning reels on Berkley dropshot rods.
> 
> Cheers
> Rocky


G'day Rocky. 
Brand new rod, reel and line on their first outing. 
The line was definitely not up to the task. 
Never seen a line break mid-line twice within a dozen casts.
Actually never had a line break before, only knots & leader in the worst of snags.
Have now replaced it with 8lb Fireline Original. 
Cheers.


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler (Mar 30, 2011)

Just checked the guides on my new rod just to be completely sure.
All as smooth as the salesman who pushed the Exceed onto me.
Only other difference between the Exceed and my other lines was that the Exceed was spooled by machine whereas I hand spooled all my other lines.
Don't know if that'd make a difference or not?
But for my sanity, and an important comp coming up this weekend, I've returned to hand spooled Fireline Original.
Ironic that the same company makes both, lol.
Cheers.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Used it for about 12months 4.4lb orange roughly twice a week and never had an issue. Only took it off to try nanofil.


----------

